# Knit seams instead of sew



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I belong to several knitting sites on Facebook and there was a hint on there that I tried today and it worked great. instead of sewing up put the seams together like you would if sewing, but instead make a stitch through both pieces then another at the next step like if you were stitching. then take the first stitch over the second as if you were casting off. carry on all along the seam to the end, should turn out neat and tidy. I done this with a cowl today and it came out super.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks - I'll have to try that!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I will try it to.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I need someone to explain that again....I need to seam up a sweater.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds good, but are you knitting the stitches with yarn as you go?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Is there a YouTube? I don't quite understand what you are doing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have been doing something like this for ages. It creates a very neat looking seam in my opinion.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been knitting my seams up for 20 odd years now,it's easy to do and much quicker.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I need someone to explain that again....I need to seam up a sweater.


I don't need to seam anything at the moment, but I am with you. I need someone to explain that again.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Is it like knitting through each stitch, and then doing a bind off?


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

I too put the pieces of knitting together ( like sewing) and hold them together with bobbypins , then i use a crotcherhook and chainstitch through both pieces.It makes a good seam. I used this technic years ago,because.....if you ever want to unpick a garment, it is very easy once you find the end.I always start just after the ribbing as I sew the ribbing with a needle.
I wonder if it is simelar to the knit-and pull over- technic ?


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Is that the way crochet blocks are joined?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Is this the same idea as a 3 needle bind off? Do you pick up the stitches on both sides to be joined and use a third needle to do the actual stitching?


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

I find knitting raglan seams together works well and looks very neat but I haven't been so keen on using this method for other seams and usually just sew them up (as much as I hate doing it)


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Yakisquaw said:


> I don't need to seam anything at the moment, but I am with you. I need someone to explain that again.


I need a visual, too. I don't quite get it.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't get it either.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

You can also crochet the seam.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

A visual would be great.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Vole61 said:


> I belong to several knitting sites on Facebook and there was a hint on there that I tried today and it worked great. instead of sewing up put the seams together like you would if sewing, but instead make a stitch through both pieces then another at the next step like if you were stitching. then take the first stitch over the second as if you were casting off. carry on all along the seam to the end, should turn out neat and tidy. I done this with a cowl today and it came out super.


Oh that's nifty! I'll have to try this. Thanks for a great suggestion!


----------



## Moe1200 (Oct 23, 2013)

Would love a visual too


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I know I will be thanking you for this great trick. Just finished a cowl that I need to join.It makes perfect sense
to me. Thanks for sharing. Little tricks are so much a part
of making something look professional.


----------



## Amiya (Mar 9, 2012)

There is video on you tube. If you type knit stripes together it will come up. If you knit two pieces together you will see a chain stitch going along the sides of the sweater. If you are making an adult sweater it is a lot to carry along.


----------



## Tattered (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you for that, I Have done the chain stitch thing with the crochet hook, much quicker and looks good. I'm not sure if it would be ideal for baby stuff, maybe a bit bulky but I will try it your way next time.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

It does sound like the 3 needle bind off. I use it to finish off mittens.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

This sounds very interesting and it's very timely. Just yesterday I did my very first (after knitting for over 50 years) three needle bind off to join the shoulders on a sweater. I thought this was fantastic and wondered about seaming the sides in a similar fashion. I'll give you tube a try to see what I can find. Crocheting the seams also sounds like its worth a try. I've never minded having to sew the seams, but this does sound a lot quicker.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I use the crochet chain stitch method, also, but would be interested in seeing this one


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

could it be either of these?

http://jessieathome.com/2013/01/knitting-stripes-together-join-as-you-go.html


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like a 3 needle cast off.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

does it create any bulkiness? If I crochet seams together it makes a ridge that would feel bulky for sewing up a sweater, but wouldn't matter for an afghan


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

This sounds great. Don't you wonder why any of us knitters weren't smart enough to try this? It's the same step as binding off and makes great sense. Thank you!


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I am having trouble visualizing this. Is there a YouTube video on this and what would it be titled. HELP!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Have the same problem. Glad to know I am not the only one. YouTube has been a life saver for me. I hope someone can find a video as everyone who has responded likes the method.



Charann102 said:


> I am having trouble visualizing this. Is there a YouTube video on this and what would it be titled. HELP!


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

It sounds like something I would love to learn. However I'm not quite understanding the instructions. I guess I'm a visual learner too.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Omaose said:


> I too put the pieces of knitting together ( like sewing) and hold them together with bobbypins , then i use a crotcherhook and chainstitch through both pieces.It makes a good seam. I used this technic years ago,because.....if you ever want to unpick a garment, it is very easy once you find the end.I always start just after the ribbing as I sew the ribbing with a needle.
> I wonder if it is simelar to the knit-and pull over- technic ?


What is a crotcherhook? Thanks


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't visualize it either.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Omaose said:


> I too put the pieces of knitting together ( like sewing) and hold them together with bobbypins , then i use a crotcherhook and chainstitch through both pieces.It makes a good seam. I used this technic years ago,because.....if you ever want to unpick a garment, it is very easy once you find the end.I always start just after the ribbing as I sew the ribbing with a needle.
> I wonder if it is simelar to the knit-and pull over- technic ?


This is the way I figured out how to put the pieces together when I knit my 1st sweater over 50 yrs ago. Regardless of how I join pieces now, I still use bobbypins to abut the edges. The rounded, protected ends don't snag the yarn, the ridges hold them in place and the length never gets in the way.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

A visual would be great! I too don't get it. Do you use yarn to bind off with? Does this leave holes like I get when picking up stitches? Thanks


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

Would this be similar to kitchener stitch?


----------



## shirley peck (Jun 3, 2013)

do you use the right side of the wrong side for the knit. I use a crochet chain on the wrong side. shirley


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

This sounds just like the three needle bind off. Anyone having trouble visualizing it just search YouTube for three needle bind off or cast off. It creates a seam that's invisible on the right side.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm a bit confused, too. Are you picking up stitches through both layers, or working a 3 needle bind off with live stitches?


Vole61 said:


> I belong to several knitting sites on Facebook and there was a hint on there that I tried today and it worked great. instead of sewing up put the seams together like you would if sewing, but instead make a stitch through both pieces then another at the next step like if you were stitching. then take the first stitch over the second as if you were casting off. carry on all along the seam to the end, should turn out neat and tidy. I done this with a cowl today and it came out super.


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't quite understand it either but would love to learn how to do it.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Google the Three Needle Bind Off and choose the one by Liat Gat. She is on KnitFreedom. She is a good instructor.


----------



## josantharie (Apr 30, 2013)

A Facebook friend from Egypt is here in the US for 2 months, and I am frantically knitting a small afghan for him which will have 12 blocks. Was debating on how to join the blocks----this sounds perfect! Thanks!


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

It does make a very nice seam, however, the seam will be thicker than one that is sewn. In many cases, it doesn't matter, but in others it might.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it this method? If so, don't think I like that ridge on the outside of the garment.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Joy Marshall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE9VwPdN61M
> Is it this method? If so, don't think I like that ridge on the outside of the garment.


As I've been reading through all the suggestions, I was envisioning the knit seam as being on the wrong side. She's made this a part of the sweater pattern, so in this case it looks ok to me, but for a run-of-the-mill joining seam, I think I'd also prefer not to have a double knit seam on the right side.

For those who use a sc join, I've been imagining that it would look like this, but smaller, and on the wrong side. And, maybe I'm just not getting it at all. It seems far easier to me to use the crochet join than knitting through two pieces.

I find finishing to be tedious. Any way to speed it up would be a good thing, in my book, but my definition of speed may differ from others'.


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you dearyou37 and Donna 65. I googled it and found the video.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok, I've watched a couple of videos of the three needle bind-off, which assumes that you have what one of them calls 'live' knitting. If that's the case, wouldn't a kitchener graft be preferable, as it's completely invisible?


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I need a visual, too. I don't quite get it.


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

This sounds good. Will give it a try next time I have to join a seam. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you CBB. That is why I love this site. I learn so much from all of you.


----------



## shirley peck (Jun 3, 2013)

I join my shoulder seams with a crochet hook; I do this on the wrong side-please let me know if this is correct. shirley


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

shirley peck said:


> I join my shoulder seams with a crochet hook; I do this on the wrong side-please let me know if this is correct. shirley


When I first learned the 3 needle bind off for shoulder seams I could not see how it differed from the crochet method. Still can't as the result seems to be the same.


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

I need a visual too


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I need a visual also. It seems (no pun intended) like crocheting the pieces together.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd love to try this but don't quite understand how to do it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Is this the time tested grafting technique????


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Donnaj65 said:


> Google the Three Needle Bind Off and choose the one by Liat Gat. She is on KnitFreedom. She is a good instructor.


She does have some great videos and tuts! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks I will try that .


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Three needle bind off is with live stitches not knitting a seam. Still would love to see a visual about the original comment made. Thanks


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Is this the time tested grafting technique????


No.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Here are directions as to how to do this. 
Knit to last St., slip to rt. needle, Dig right needle down into body of work, pull up a loop, which is a new St. pass sl. St over new St. Turn, slip first st. Pwise. Yarn in back, knit to end. Rep. These two rows until finished.. Doris


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I'll have to try that with my "Miracle" sweater.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Jules934 said:


> I'll have to try that with my "Miracle" sweater.


Would like to see it when done. Doris


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Joy Marshall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE9VwPdN61M
> Is it this method? If so, don't think I like that ridge on the outside of the garment.


I do most of my join as you go seams in garter St. And when i turn and slip the first St. I slip it wise WITH YARN IN BACK. That is what makes the difference in the large St. Mine does not look like that. Doris


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Jean Keith said:


> This sounds great. Don't you wonder why any of us knitters weren't smart enough to try this? It's the same step as binding off and makes great sense. Thank you!


I have posted this method many times and am surprised to see it come up again. If you look at my Avatar you see the rings only have up to 16 sts wide and each band is knitted on as I knitted each second row. Doing it in St.st. You will need a slipped st border on the main part.
The burgundy sweater is done by pulling up a big loop of yarn through the main body of sweater edge St. Use this loop as the live yarn, with wrong side facing cast on required amt of sts. Turn and knit back. After finishing the row pull rest of yarn in loop tight. Pull up new loop in second row above. Purl back, turn and knit to main body, pull extra yarn tight. Repeat last two rows until work matches length of main body.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I need a visual, too. I don't quite get it.


I'm a visual learner, too.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

That's really neat, I have to try it.
The video is a lot of help


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Have just watched Doriseve's demonstration. I think this is called the sliding loop. I have an old Knitters magazine that demonstrated it. But this isn't the same as sewing two finished pieces together. It is done during the knitting process.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Have just watched Doriseve's demonstration. I think this is called the sliding loop. I have an old Knitters magazine that demonstrated it. But this isn't the same as sewing two finished pieces together. It is done during the knitting process.


this is what is called SAYG "Sew as you GO" by the knitting machine knitters. It is not a seam to sew two pieces together, it is a process to join pieces as you knit.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Yakisquaw said:


> I don't need to seam anything at the moment, but I am with you. I need someone to explain that again.


I too would like to see how exactly it's done. If it is what I picture in my mind, you can do it quicker and easier with a crochet hook by just doing a crocheted slip stitch through both layers. I have seamed knitted cuffs that way on a shrug and although the seam may be a bit thick (depending on the yarn), it makes an invisible seam on the right side.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

chickkie said:


> this is what is called SAYG "Sew as you GO" by the knitting machine knitters. It is not a seam to sew two pieces together, it is a process to join pieces as you knit.


I have found the Knitter's Magazine and it is the summer of 2001 issue. It gives patterns for a vest and a pullover in strips done in what the designer called "sliding loop" technique.
Vole 61, the original poster, doesn't seem to mean she used this method. I think we need more information.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have found the Knitter's Magazine and it is the summer of 2001 issue. It gives patterns for a vest and a pullover in strips done in what the designer called "sliding loop" technique.
> Vole 61, the original poster, doesn't seem to mean she used this method. I think we need more information.


I found that magazine and the technique looks interesting but could be confusing to some. Another tool in the knitter's arsenal.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Omaose said:


> I too put the pieces of knitting together ( like sewing) and hold them together with bobbypins , then i use a crotcherhook and chainstitch through both pieces.It makes a good seam. I used this technic years ago,because.....if you ever want to unpick a garment, it is very easy once you find the end.I always start just after the ribbing as I sew the ribbing with a needle.
> I wonder if it is simelar to the knit-and pull over- technic ?


This is what I do too.

Shoulder seams I handle slightly differently. I have the finished knitting with live stitches face to face then knit while casting off - both front and back at the same time - treating a front piece stitch and a back piece stitch as one. 
It gives a nice, firm shoulder seam that keeps the shape very well over time and many washings. Occasionally, for special effects, I will knit the shoulders together back to back....it gives a line-like row of stitches on the shoulder.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I also don't understand how to do it. Is there a website or could u describe it again?


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

This relevant for me because I knit everything flat and sew them together using the technique described on page 61 of Nancy Wiseman's The Knitter's Book of Finishing Techniques. Is this what you are talking about?

I keep the rows lined up by knitting a contrasting thread at the beginning and end of one row every two or three inches. I end up with a ridge inside, but this doesn't bother me because it makes every thing so easy. 

There must be a tutorial somewhere.

Forgive my shaky grammar.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

When I first read the instructions I didnt understand, but when i actually done it, it was easy. a lot of the things people have suggested are not right. I shall be sewing up a hat soon so when I do i will take some photos and post them it will explain it better


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Omaose said:


> I too put the pieces of knitting together ( like sewing) and hold them together with bobbypins , then i use a crotcherhook and chainstitch through both pieces.It makes a good seam. I used this technic years ago,because.....if you ever want to unpick a garment, it is very easy once you find the end.I always start just after the ribbing as I sew the ribbing with a needle.
> I wonder if it is simelar to the knit-and pull over- technic ?


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

So...you're crocheting them together?


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

no not me, mine is like casting off. You put the seams together as if you were sewing them and put you needle through the two pieces and make a loop then make another stitch and cast off the first stitch my looping it over the second. Then make another stitch then loop over/cast off again to the end


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sounds like it would amost look like chain stitch up the seam. I think it might be easier with a crochet hook than a knitting needle


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Vole 61: I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Vole61- Thanks for sharing what worked for you! I saw the same thing few days ago on u-tube, and it does look very easy! Thanks
for sharing! Happy knitting! : )


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Vole61 said:


> no not me, mine is like casting off. You put the seams together as if you were sewing them and put you needle through the two pieces and make a loop then make another stitch and cast off the first stitch my looping it over the second. Then make another stitch then loop over/cast off again to the end


What tool are you using to do this?


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

BaraKiss said:


> What tool are you using to do this?


Knitting needles. You make a stitch, then another, and then put one over the other, like casting off, which it is.
Incidentally, when sewing sweaters, I leave a long tail at the cast on and use that to start sewing, knitting or crocheting the seam. To me, to start weaving in the ends from the cast ons, and then weaving in the ends from the sewing is just silly. I usually leave a tail long enough to go up the sleeve and the sweater body.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

israpixie said:


> Knitting needles. You make a stitch, then another, and then put one over the other, like casting off, which it is.
> Incidentally, when sewing sweaters, I leave a long tail at the cast on and use that to start sewing, knitting or crocheting the seam. To me, to start weaving in the ends from the cast ons, and then weaving in the ends from the sewing is just silly. I usually leave a tail long enough to go up the sleeve and the sweater body.


What stitch where? Is there a video or illustration somewhere on the web?


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for giving us another way to do what most of us really hate to do. Going to give this one a try.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> What stitch where? Is there a video or illustration somewhere on the web?


the way I understand it, is that you use the knitting needle the same way you would a crochet hook. Insert the needle in the two pieces of material, wrap the yarn around it and pull it through the material. Then do a second stitch the same way and then just cast off the stitch already on the needle. OR you could do the whole seam, and then cast them all off the same way you cast off knitting.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I need a visual, too. I don't quite get it.


I need a visual also.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't get it.


----------

